# 2 EKGS performed in ER on same day



## aekenyon87 (Apr 26, 2018)

We have a patient that was seen in the ER and had two separate EKG's performed on same day by two different physicians (billing under same Tax ID#).  We billed the second EKG with 77 modifier since it was different provider, but the insurance is telling us a 76 modifier is more appropriate since the two ER doctors are in the same group/specialty.  Is there anywhere I can find supporting documentation regarding the correct modifier to use?

Thanks!


----------



## ljones88 (May 1, 2018)

I don't have any specific reference information but we report the second EKG with m76 and have had no issues.


----------



## kyannekis (May 2, 2018)

We also report with 76


----------

